# General > Upcoming Events >  Toby Memorial - Where, what, why

## Gibo

Hello, here is the info you will need to get to and enjoy the Annual Toby Goodley/Sherp Memorial Shoot. 15/16 October 2016.

Address:
Pettit Valley Road Ongaonga. You will see big stock cones at the driveway about 5km up on left. 
On arrival please sign the visitor book located in woolshed. This is a working farm....so if you try hard enough something will kill you. 

Safety:
Chamber flags if you have them.
Spare earmuffs or plugs, I suspect a fair number of Toby's crew won't bring muffs so any spares would be appreciated.  
We will have a RO for the day and you do not want to get on @P38s bad side  :Wink:  
Range rules will be set in stone on the day. 
Remember Toby taught us all the importance of life so lets practice gun safety. 

Food:
Saturday Breakfast: Bacon and eggs for Friday night arrivals. 
Saturday Lunch: Savoury, sandwiches and a doughnut or slice.
Saturday Dinner: Mutton roll with coleslaw and gravy or sausage in bread.
Sunday Breakfast: Bacon and eggs, baked beans, spaghetti etc. Tea coffee and milo all provided.
If you have some strange diet well your pretty much buggered. If this is a genuine issue please PM me and I will try and sort something. Dont get your hopes up.
Cutlery provided but if you wish to learn some culinary skills under @Rushy and @veitnamcams tutelage then bring your Barbeemate, apron and tongs.   

Sleeping:
Unlimited tent sites near the woolshed.
The back of woolshed has room for sleeping. (Note this is on the grating so you will need a good mattress) 
Cold water taps.
2x toilets. 

The Auction:
Bring cheque book for the gun auction if you can (all money to charity). 
Other bits and pieces may be auctioned or given away. 

Please remember the main reason for this event is to celebrate our mate Toby and what an amazing life he packed into those short 20 years. 
Bring good attitudes only. 

Big thank you to @BRADS and all the guys making this happen and all those who have donated time and/or money  :Grin:  
This is going to be an awesome weekend and we all look forward to meeting you.

----------


## Gibo

Hey guys anyone that's attending and has a eze up or gazebo type thing it would be great if you could bring this too. We can only hope the rain stays away but in case it shows up some cover would be appreciated. 

Also if you have a BBQ set free bring that too, we will be running 4 BBQs so these tools will be a great help. 

See you soon!  :Grin:

----------


## tiroatedson

Liking this for the effort and organisation that will have gone behind the scenes. Awesome !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

1.  What is a big stock cone?
2. I trust that my corner of the woodshed had been roped off.

----------


## Gibo

> 1.  What is a big stock cone?
> 2. I trust that my corner of the woodshed had been roped off.


Stock cone has not been modified so no after market parts. 
Your allocated bed is the stock chute

----------


## Rushy

> Stock cone has not been modified so no after market parts. 
> Your allocated bed is the stock chute


Prick.  I still have no idea what a big stock cone is.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Stock cone has not been modified so no after market parts. 
> Your allocated bed is the stock chute


I won't hear a thing this time  :Have A Nice Day: ..........yeah I know, Pot, Kettle, Black  :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

> Prick.  I still have no idea what a big stock cone is.


That's part of the fun.......bring a thick mattress to throw over it.......and spare undies....... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Gibo

Just wanted to say, take no mercy on Tobys brother next weekend. He is giving me absolute shit on messenger. I think he may actually want a boston crab

----------


## Pengy

> Prick.  I still have no idea what a big stock cone is.


It is very much like a small stock cone....but bigger  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

> 1.  What is a big stock cone?
> 2. I trust that my corner of the woodshed had been roped off.


Aucklanders to be drench and dagger on arrival! No exceptions :Cool:

----------


## Marty Henry

> Prick.  I still have no idea what a big stock cone is.


Its a road cone with property of infracon or fulton hogan printed on one side, and the word stock written in felt pen on the other.

----------


## septic

@Gibo I have one of the Coleman 14' domes I can bring if ya need it?

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo I have one of the Coleman 14' domes I can bring if ya need it?


Yes please mate thats ideal :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Another good barstool @mucko has loaned us a portable garage gatget thingemajiglestick. 3x6M so should give us some cover if it rains. Might take me all bloody day Friday to put it up though by the looks. VC what time are you getting there? wink wink

Cheers mate and we'll see you there next year for shizzle  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

How many of you chaps are staying in the shed?.
Just trying to sort a cooking place if its pouring.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> How many of you chaps are staying in the shed?.
> Just trying to sort a cooking place if its pouring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Bro I reckon if its raining quite hard we set this big dog up at the shed. Peeps will bring some other cover for up at the shooting range.

----------


## Dorkus

I'll probably sleep in the shed if there's space - Will bring my tent in case there's not, or I'm not drunk enough to sleep through the snoring.

----------


## Gibo

> I'll probably sleep in the shed if there's space - Will bring my tent in case there's not, or I'm not drunk enough to sleep through the snoring.


If Rushy is within 50m no one will be sleeping  :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

You lucky that mr dundee not staying with his snoring lol

----------


## Gibo

> You lucky that mr dundee not staying with his snoring lol


I have been unlucky a couple of times now  :Wink:  he is even better thsn rushy which in itself is amazing

----------


## Rushy

She'd for AndrewH and I please Brads.  If all else fails then I could sleep in my car.

----------


## gadgetman

We're looking at tenting.

----------


## BRADS

All good lads 
Plenty of room, have cleaned out the barn for cooking.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> All good lads 
> Plenty of room, have cleaned out the barn for cooking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Make sure there is no stock for miles.
Those stock botherers coming from North of you won't travel too far when they are drunk😆

I am looking forward to a certain video eh @Rushy😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Make sure there is no stock for miles.
> Those stock botherers coming from North of you won't travel too far when they are drunk
> 
> I am looking forward to a certain video eh @Rushy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have the title sorted already.  G string Gibo goes goat gobbling

----------


## Gibo

Ok whos got a seat from Auckland? 300Calman needs a seat if we can. Shift is full, rushy what you like? Deadisbetter?

----------


## veitnamcam

Found some ammo so now I am sorted.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Ok whos got a seat from Auckland? 300Calman needs a seat if we can. Shift is full, rushy what you like? Deadisbetter?


 @Dead is better told me a couple of days ago that he had room.  I would have room if I took a trailer down but wasn't planning on that since Neil balled on me.  I suggest that @300CALMAN private message D I B and if he can't help then I will chuck a tow ball on the Highlander.

----------


## Rushy

> Found some ammo so now I am sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Good shit VC.

----------


## Gibo

@Dead is better how you placed for a spare seat?

----------


## Gibo

> Found some ammo so now I am sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Save the sharp one for 2000 yard gong

----------


## Carpe Diem

> Hey guys anyone that's attending and has a eze up or gazebo type thing it would be great if you could bring this too. We can only hope the rain stays away but in case it shows up some cover would be appreciated. 
> 
> Also if you have a BBQ set free bring that too, we will be running 4 BBQs so these tools will be a great help. 
> 
> See you soon!


Gibbo I've already let Andrew know I've got my Ezy up coming down 6mx3m and some trestle tables for the food and stuff to go on.
Sorry but because of this the back seats will be down so I couldn't grab 300cal as well as the scouse...

----------


## keenbloke

I'll be sleeping under a fly or in the car. I know I snore so I'm doing the good samaritan act and letting everyone else get some rest haha

----------


## BRADS

Another trophy donated buy a mate.

It was awarded to the Australian sas snipers that served in Afghanistan.
Donated to us buy the countersniper instructor for all of the allied forces there who came shooting here a while back.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Well, I won't be getting to experience the night splitting noises of many. Bloody work.....

Have fun guys and it's already booked in my calender for next year (just tell me the date....)

 :Sad:

----------


## andyanimal31

buzz man and myself coming sat morning.
the shed for us please but will throw in a tent if ya need more room for others.
Looking forward to it!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Another trophy donated buy a mate.
> 
> It was awarded to the Australian sas snipers that served in Afghanistan.
> Donated to us buy the countersniper instructor for all of the allied forces there who came shooting here a while back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That is fantastic Brads.  Good work mate.

----------


## kiwi39

> If Rushy is within 50m no one will be sleeping


Why is he a noisy shag ???

----------


## Gibo

> Why is he a noisy shag ???


Ask Maca, he's not my type

----------


## gadgetman

Just had a thought. What should I bring to shoot off? A mat, bipod/bag? Only bipods I have a very short or very tall.  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Just had a thought. What should I bring to shoot off? A mat, bipod/bag? Only bipods I have a very short or very tall.


Any or all of the above

Whatever you are comfortable with

----------


## Gibo

Geeze soon you will be asking if you need gumboots and a coat  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Geeze soon you will be asking if you need gumboots and a coat

----------


## gadgetman

> Geeze soon you will be asking if you need gumboots and a coat


Have been checking the forecast. Was thinking more about a boat.

----------


## gadgetman

> Any or all of the above
> 
> Whatever you are comfortable with


Comfortable is a relative term. I'll go with what is least uncomfortable at the time.  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> 


So bring a snorkel then.

----------


## Dorkus

Is there going to be a sighting in range? Will someone have a Chrony there? I have loaded up some bombs that group but don't know velocity so figuring out drop will be a challenge.

----------


## kiwi39

When I told the folks back home, that I was coming to Onga Onga , they said wear the fox hat

----------


## gadgetman

> Is there going to be a sighting in range? Will someone have a Chrony there? I have loaded up some bombs that group but don't know velocity so figuring out drop will be a challenge.


I can bring the magnetospeed.

----------


## GWH

> 


That's not what I ordered!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Character building stuff

----------


## Gibo

Saturday looks a bit iffy, Sunday looks good. Would rather it the other way around but its going to be a great weekend regardless of weather. 

May I suggest that you all prepare for the worst but hope for the best  :Wink:  So gumboots and jackets etc.

----------


## Dead is better

> @Dead is better how you placed for a spare seat?


Still open so far. We're heading down Friday morning

----------


## Gibo

> Still open so far. We're heading down Friday morning


Nice one, can you please touch base with @300CALMAN he is looking for a ride

----------


## 7mmsaum

Don't forget to bring a supercheap shooting blanket to shoot on if you don't like damp ground

$10 at supercheap

45 inch x 72 inch





They work extremely well

----------


## Gibo

> Don't forget to bring a supercheap shooting blanket to shoot on if you don't like damp ground
> 
> $10 at supercheap
> 
> 45 inch x 72 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Ha got one last week  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Ha Ha got one last week


Good one G

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Good one G


Do I also have to call everyone G when I come up north? I heard its part of the lingo?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Do I also have to call everyone G when I come up north? I heard its part of the lingo?


Yes

----------


## BRADS

Set up some more gongs lads
These are the stock cones youll find on Pettit Valley road at the gate

1300 yards

1900 yards

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

Bloody epic! I don't even think I can see that far let alone shoot anything way out there.

----------


## 223nut

Is it guna be same weekend next year? If so I just asked for 'permission' and it was granted!

----------


## BRADS

> Bloody epic! I don't even think I can see that far let alone shoot anything way out there.


Don't worry mate there's 12 gongs inside 700 and 5 armoured deer 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Think I run out of elevation just over 1000 so that's me out for the real far stuff  :Sad:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Bloody epic! I don't even think I can see that far let alone shoot anything way out there.


Just use Dundees monocular

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Actually, last time we were going long the rangefinder we were using was in meters and from memory I could get to 1100 meters

----------


## Rushy

So finally I learn what a stock cone is.  Just a bloody road cone with the word stock on it. I should have just listened to Marty Henry.

----------


## Munsey

> So finally I learn what a stock cone is.  Just a bloody road cone with the word stock on it. I should have just listened to Marty Henry.


If you use some letters that spell S T O C K  you could spell what you might fell now  :Grin:

----------


## Pop Shot

I was only thinking of bringing 100 rounds - might need to load another 50 up haha.

----------


## Gibo

> I was only thinking of bringing 100 rounds - might need to load another 50 up haha.


Planning on a few misses?

----------


## 199p

> Think I run out of elevation just over 1000 so that's me out for the real far stuff


hold over in subways after that

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> hold over in subways after that


Yeap if I know how big the gong is I will be right

----------


## Munsey

> How many of you chaps are staying in the shed?.
> Just trying to sort a cooking place if its pouring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 @BRADS . Ryan & I will bring pup tents , but be nice to get out of the weather if there space . Be arriving Late Friday night/sat morning (in time for Rushys "dawn Chorus" in full swing )

----------


## Rushy

> @BRADS . Ryan & I will bring pup tents , but be nice to get out of the weather if there space . Be arriving Late Friday night/sat morning (in time for Rushys "dawn Chorus" in full swing )


I have been practising my "Goooooooood moooooooorning Ongaonga" at four thirty every morning for the last two weeks.  I will be a very reliable alarm for those heavy sleepers among you.

----------


## Scouser

> I have been practising my "Goooooooood moooooooorning Ongaonga" at fourth thirty every morning for the last two weeks.  I will be a very reliable alarm for those heavy sleepers among you.


BASTARD......... :Sick:

----------


## Tommy

I am so there next year, I'll be on the hunt for a 6.5 Howa in the new year, special  :Thumbsup:  You're a bloody legend Brads

Can someone video this please:



> I have been practising my "Goooooooood moooooooorning Ongaonga" at fourth thirty every morning for the last two weeks.  I will be a very reliable alarm for those heavy sleepers among you.


 I want to know if Rushy can hit that high note

----------


## Rushy

> BASTARD.........


Yes I am.  You know me well enough Scouser.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Quick bit of practice right now, from what I can see through the scope I have gone three from three onto an A4 size plate @820, just walking down there to validate now as noisy tractor in paddock beside me so couldn't hear hits

----------


## Rushy

> Quick bit of practice right now, from what I can see through the scope I have gone three from three onto an A4 size plate @820, just walking down there to validate now as noisy tractor in paddock beside me so couldn't hear hits 
> Attachment 57182


Good stuff.

----------


## BRADS

> @BRADS . Ryan & I will bring pup tents , but be nice to get out of the weather if there space . Be arriving Late Friday night/sat morning (in time for Rushys "dawn Chorus" in full swing )


Heaps of room in the shed

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Shit I still have heaps to do before leaving haha, been meaning to clean out my ute all day so Munsey has somewhere to sit but it's been put on tommorows list now

----------


## Carpe Diem

> Quick bit of practice right now, from what I can see through the scope I have gone three from three onto an A4 size plate @820, just walking down there to validate now as noisy tractor in paddock beside me so couldn't hear hits 
> Attachment 57182


But we both know it's gonna be another scope on that rig on Saturday!

#justsayin!

----------


## Rushy

> But we both know it's gonna be another scope on that rig on Saturday!
> 
> #justsayin!


What is wrong with a Loopy?

----------


## Sideshow

Hey guys I hope you all have a really great time.
Drive safe shoot safe!
Sorry that I can't make it over. But it's definitely on my bucket list.
Looking forward to reading the report on all the shenanigans once the dust and snoring has cleared  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> I am so there next year, I'll be on the hunt for a 6.5 Howa in the new year, special  You're a bloody legend Brads
> 
> Can someone video this please:
>  I want to know if Rushy can hit that high note


Shoulda come down Tommy

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> But we both know it's gonna be another scope on that rig on Saturday!
> 
> #justsayin!


Haha na mate nothing wrong with the VX6, that other scope is going on another rifle..

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Hey guys I hope you all have a really great time.
> Drive safe shoot safe!
> Sorry that I can't make it over. But it's definitely on my bucket list.
> Looking forward to reading the report on all the shenanigans once the dust and snoring has cleared


I do find it most amusing that you would refer to the behaviour of such an upstanding bunch of gentlemen as "shenanigans" it's going to be cardigans and hot cocoa's all round of course.

----------


## Tommy

> Shoulda come down Tommy


Tell my sister, mother etc that.. Actually, now that I think about it, dad would prob come next year, no better time to hit up a dad about heading to the main bay for a Toby shoot like a wedding, right?

----------


## Carpe Diem

Ah I see the earlier "heeeelp oh heeeelpkind sir" was nothing more than a smokescreen that you were changing your scope a day before the shoot...

I call "burglar alert" and if that wasn't enoughto ops that, but trying to make poor old Dundee and his 22lr feel worried by then posting a 800+ meter 3 shot group all nonchalant like.... That's a worry.

 :Wink:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Ah I see the earlier "heeeelp oh heeeelpkind sir" was nothing more than a smokescreen that you were changing your scope a day before the shoot...
> 
> I call "burglar alert" and if that wasn't enoughto ops that, but trying to make poor old Dundee and his 22lr feel worried by then posting a 800+ meter 3 shot group all nonchalant like.... That's a worry.


Haha, well this rifle is turning up in pieces from all over the country so I envisage a bunch of blokes who all know better than the next bloke squabbling in the corner of Brads woolshed trying to piece it together like some kind of grown-up Lego party

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Here is Tobys 270  :Have A Nice Day: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...37/#post525611

----------


## Sideshow

> I do find it most amusing that you would refer to the behaviour of such an upstanding bunch of gentlemen as "shenanigans" it's going to be cardigans and hot cocoa's all round of course.


 :ORLY:  :ORLY:  :Wink:  :XD:

----------


## 7mmsaum

The weather forecast is improving

----------


## Pengy

Rain shouldn't be a problem. The wind up there blows so hard, the rain wont reach the ground  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

Guys I realise it late notice but any one with room and folding camping chairs please bring them.
We have hired 50 for in the shed, but seats at the range and round fire could be nice.
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> Quick bit of practice right now, from what I can see through the scope I have gone three from three onto an A4 size plate @820, just walking down there to validate now as noisy tractor in paddock beside me so couldn't hear hits 
> Attachment 57182


How big was your three shot group

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> How big was your three shot group


About 4" across, up and down  was only about 2" or so, nothing wrong with the load!
Anyhow, Munsey I hope you're an appreciative bugger, even washed my truck!

----------


## GWH

> About 4" across, up and down  was only about 2" or so, nothing wrong with the load!
> Anyhow, Munsey I hope you're an appreciative bugger, even washed my truck! 
> Attachment 57218


Gotta be happy with that, 270?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Gotta be happy with that, 270?


270wsm 150VLD @3140

----------


## GWH

> 270wsm 150VLD @3140


Sounds like pretty good medicine

----------


## Gibo

Shit the bed. It all starts tomorrow
  @BRADS has been sending progress videos all day. That man deserves a medal

----------


## Rushy

One more sleep fellahs.  Are you getting excited?

----------


## 223nut

> About 4" across, up and down  was only about 2" or so, nothing wrong with the load!
> Anyhow, Munsey I hope you're an appreciative bugger, even washed my truck! 
> Attachment 57218


She'll be dirty again just going down the he drive, hate to think what colour it will be by the time you get home

----------


## gadgetman

> One more sleep fellahs.  Are you getting excited?


Hell yes!

----------


## R93

Have a good one ya buggers.😆

Think of me in a remote jungle sweating my ass off, trying to avoid huge mozzies and gastro. Wishing I was there with my trusty Blaser (it would win the shoot even with Rushy shooting it&#128522 :Wink:  and a bottle of fine scotch or 2.
I missed a chance to meet some people I have wanted too for a while. Even that shifty bastard Gibo😆
May Toby guide your shots and curse anything .277 or 6mm😆

Have a great time.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Shit the bed. It all starts tomorrow
>   @BRADS has been sending progress videos all day. *That man deserves a medal*


Just one ? more like* 5*  :Thumbsup: 

Working his Arse off, way more than most will ever realise  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> Think of me in a remote jungle sweating my ass off, trying to avoid huge mozzies and gastro.


I thought you had stopped being a grunt years ago.

----------


## kiwi39

> Have a good one ya buggers.
> 
> Wishing I was there with my trusty Blaser
> May Toby guide your shots and curse anything .277 or 6mm
> 
> Have a great time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You know that "Blaser" in Swiss German translates to "blowjob" ??

Sorry but your mindless slating of the hugely accurate and versatile 6mm calibres cannot go unanswered

----------


## R93

> I thought you had stopped being a grunt years ago.


You should know better than anyone mate. Ya never stop. 

I just get paid more for doing less😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Just one ? more like* 5* 
> 
> Working his Arse off, way more than most will ever realise


Yeah mate thats for sure.

----------


## R93

> You know that "Blaser" in Swiss German translates to "blowjob" ??
> 
> Sorry but your mindless slating of the hugely accurate and versatile 6mm calibres cannot go unanswered


This is Toby's shoot and I am just honouring his fondness of said calibers.😆

Blowjob in German eh? Go figure. I might be able hunt with a bigger smile on face in future.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Have a good one ya buggers.
> 
> Think of me in a remote jungle sweating my ass off, trying to avoid huge mozzies and gastro. Wishing I was there with my trusty Blaser (it would win the shoot even with Rushy shooting it) and a bottle of fine scotch or 2.
> I missed a chance to meet some people I have wanted too for a while. Even that shifty bastard Gibo
> May Toby guide your shots and curse anything .277 or 6mm
> 
> Have a great time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey, the  girl will be slinging 6mm lead with an ugly Savage. Toby will love that.

----------


## kiwi39

> Hey, the  girl will be slinging 6mm lead with an ugly Savage. Toby will love that.


Which ugly savage? There's a few of us coming

----------


## R93

> Hey, the  girl will be slinging 6mm lead with an ugly Savage. Toby will love that.


No dramas there mate. Toby would no doubt. But she is a girl shooting a .243
All is right with the world.😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

Like @Gibo said there's been progress videos coming through for weeks if not months from Brads. 

He's put in so much work it's unbelievable, he's the personification of generous to a fault.
There's also been a lot of background work done by many others so a big thank-you to you all. 

Have an awesome time, heaps of fun and stay safe, and please make it as stress free and easy for the likes of Duncan. 

Give him a big hug, he'll hate it but deserves it.

----------


## gadgetman

> Which ugly savage? There's a few of us coming


I should have got mine set up too. Another Savage in 243. As I pointed out to Toby on many occasions, 6.5mm is just 0.5mm fatter than perfect.  :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

> I should have got mine set up too. Another Savage in 243. As I pointed out to Toby on many occasions, 6.5mm is just 0.5mm fatter than perfect.


Fatter, yes but still an awesome 6 mm calibre

----------


## gadgetman

> Fatter, yes but still an awesome 6 mm calibre


Oh well, it will be a 7mm for me this time round. Teach me for giving away all my good 243 ammo.

----------


## Munsey

Sorted ! 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Oh well, it will be a 7mm for me this time round. Teach me for giving away all my good 243 ammo.


You can actually give away .243 ammo?

What? Where? Don't believe you😆



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

> You can actually give away .243 ammo?
> 
> What? Where? Don't believe you
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Arent you rostered on sometime soon ?

----------


## Rushy

> Like @Gibo said there's been progress videos coming through for weeks if not months from Brads. 
> 
> He's put in so much work it's unbelievable, he's the personification of generous to a fault.
> There's also been a lot of background work done by many others so a big thank-you to you all. 
> 
> Have an awesome time, heaps of fun and stay safe, and please make it as stress free and easy for the likes of Duncan. 
> 
> Give him a big hug, he'll hate it but deserves it.


I will give him a tonguey kiss from you Nibblet

----------


## jakewire

Well done all, be carefull and most of all have a great time.

----------


## Nibblet

> Like @Gibo said there's been progress videos coming through for weeks if not months from Brads. 
> 
> He's put in so much work it's unbelievable, he's the personification of generous to a fault.
> There's also been a lot of background work done by many others so a big thank-you to you all. 
> 
> Have an awesome time, heaps of fun and stay safe, and please make it as stress free and easy for the likes of Duncan. 
> 
> Give him a big hug, he'll hate it but deserves it.


Hmmmm.....just a word of warning....
Attachment 57236

----------


## Rushy

Bah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.  Eeeeeeee hahaha ha ha ha ha ha ha.  Meh he he he ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha .

----------


## gadgetman

> You can actually give away .243 ammo?
> 
> What? Where? Don't believe you
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Got a little assignment from one of the farms we do pest work on. Farmer wanted his rifle shooting better. Replaced faulty scope and the best ammo out of the half dozen types I had were the handloads for mine. Had his rifle shooting well enough, and with a tidy up by mudgripz it was looking as good as it worked. One very happy farmer, one happy hunting crew.

Now the rig I'm bringing up has cost me a good bit under $1k, rifle, scope, suppressor and bipod.  :Grin:  Toby would love it, Weld  a bit here, .... Next time round it will be tarted up and worked on a bit with some better optics with dialable turrets.

----------


## Gibo

> Hmmmm.....just a word of warning....
> Attachment 57236
> Attachment 57240


With his meat pen

----------


## Nibblet

> With his meat pen


Guessing you'll be first in line then  :Zomg:

----------


## Gibo

> Guessing you'll be first in line then


Nah hes still hug up on you for some reason

----------


## Nibblet

> Nah hes still hug up on you for some reason


I think it's something to do with the way my Mexican mustache tickles him

----------


## marky123

anyone got any 30-06 powder?I seem to have run out...

----------


## veitnamcam

Try a 20to1 mix of nescafe and acetone?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Travel day! Drive safe fellas

----------


## Gibo

> Travel day! Drive safe fellas


Good call Ryan. Travel Safe team.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nothing like leaving things to the last possible minutes. 



Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Just about to hit the road. Already stuffed the back, but will see how I go. I'll be the one crawling into the shed.  :Sick:  :XD:

----------


## Munsey

fuel for my driver.  Ryan you do  eat whitebait ? 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Nothing like leaving things to the last possible minutes. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


At least it'll be fresh.

----------


## mikee

> Nothing like leaving things to the last possible minutes. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


 Could have loaned ya some of mine but they might be tough to chamber and rattle down the barrel to boot.

----------


## Dead is better

I love your work haha!

Eh guys - I have a fun surprise. I picked up a monster air pistol that i'm bringing for show and tell. Let me know if anyone want to have a shot or two at lunchtime tomorrow

----------


## Gibo

I can feel a Canned Heat song coming on  :Thumbsup:  im on the road again!!! See yas there  :Wink:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> fuel for my driver.  Ryan you do  eat whitebait ? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


do bears shit in the woods?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Just doing a last round around the ranch now, gotta go take one of the boys around the run off after lunch to show him a few things for the weekend then home for packing and a shower and in on the way

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Been a pretty productive morning actually, amazing what you can get done when you have something to look forward too! Put 1000 heifers through the yards and picked out 70 that were on heat, inseminated them all (with a bloody straw you sick bastards) took a board member and a consultant for a drive round all three farms, knocked out a farm walk (pasture measuring, by eye) for one of the dairy units and the runoff, fixed a leaking pvc pipe, and drew up a bit of a plan for some yard work with an engineer.

----------


## veitnamcam

Got that bloody "cruising on the interislander" song stuck in my head.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

See you when u get there !

----------


## GWH

@VTR is heading down to mine for the night, then we'll head down early morning. Looking forward to it!

----------


## gadgetman

Waiting in the queue for the ferry. Slowest trip up ever, seen some scary driving. But getting closer.

----------


## tetawa

Hope all you guys have a great weekend, be careful and watch out for the ones they allow to drive on our roads that can't drive for shit.

----------


## Pop Shot

See you buggers tonight  :Have A Nice Day:  Picking up @199p and heading up in convoy with @Dorkus. 

To say I was excited would be an understatement!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Last job of the day

----------


## gadgetman

Ok the rest of you mainlanders that can't make it. As I look out the back of ghis tub and see Picton getting further away please take good care of the place in our absence. We'll school these offshore  islanders in your absence.

----------


## GWH

> Last job of the day 
> Attachment 57273


Christ, what time you getting away?

----------


## kiwi39

> Ok the rest of you mainlanders that can't make it. As I look out the back of ghis tub and see Picton getting further away please take good care of the place in our absence. We'll school these offshore  islanders in your absence.


 @gadgetman : 
Me and @ebf having kai and leaving from my place in Paraparaumu at 6 .....pm me if you feel like a cuppa

----------


## Munsey

> Christ, what time you getting away?


We on the Late Ferry 10.30 pm . Im Feeding the driver up on White Bait patties . I figure all those extra eyes might help him in the small hours  :O O:

----------


## oraki

Try not to toot the horn to loud when you sneak into the campsite :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## 223nut

> We on the Late Ferry 10.30 pm . Im Feeding the driver up on White Bait patties . I figure all those extra eyes might help him in the small hours


The way Ryan drives you'll be there in plenty of time, especially if there's a gravel detour anywhere along the way

----------


## gadgetman

> @gadgetman : 
> Me and @ebf having kai and leaving from my place in Paraparaumu at 6 .....pm me if you feel like a cuppa


That could be an idea.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Christ, what time you getting away?


I'm coming!

----------


## GWH

> I'm coming!
> Attachment 57278


Don't bring that crap with you! If it rains over the weekend we'll blame you 😉

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Friwi

I forgot to take a gun from the gunshop. Don't expect me till 9.30 / 10 pm this evening.
See you tonight.

----------


## gadgetman

Bit of cbop coming up during the crossing but a nice trip. Last time I crossed I was 4 or 5 and can remember the Wahine lying on her side and everyone on board going quiet.

----------


## kiwi39

Yayyyyy. We're on the road

----------


## 7mmsaum

See you guys soon

When you turn left at the orange stock cones drive up to the woodshed then turn left into the paddock/campsite

Phillipos tent is on the far left, give it a kick as you go past  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

I've read through but can't find a start time or briefing time.

----------


## oraki

Looks like the brief is starting now. 
By 9.00, there will only be half the worlds problems to fix

----------


## septic

@BRADS Im leaving Hastings around 7am Saturday morning. If there any last minute requirements from town let me know.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I've read through but can't find a start time or briefing time.


9.30 am both days

12 lunch

1 pm resume shooting

6 pm stop shooting and go get dinner

----------


## Shootm

> 9.30 am both days
> 
> 12 lunch
> 
> 1 pm resume shooting
> 
> 6 pm stop shooting and go get dinner


Cheers

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I'm coming!

----------


## Dundee

> I'm coming!
> 
> Attachment 57294


If you get to buggered you can crash here the night.And milk my cows in the morning.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I'm coming!
> 
> Attachment 57294


Keep going brother !!!!!!


See you in the morning  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Onga onga is 48 ks from Dannevirke @Ryan_Songhurst we are 4 minutes out of Dannevirke and leaving once you have milked.

----------


## andyanimal31

we are just about on our way!
we could go the gorge but it's spring time over the annie!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

Leaving Palmy now -with a bang stick this time!

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Looks like about 30 of you? Excellent!

----------


## oraki

> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


While you're all laying around in the sun honouring a fallen member, some of us are still grafting away

Mumble grumble moan and curse it all

----------


## 223nut

@oraki know the feeling! Showed that pic to a mate, he was wondering how much all that steel was worth, 30 rifles at a couple of 1000 each....

----------


## veitnamcam

Probably more like 40-50 shooting? That pic was straight after lunch. Those on the line competing for the trophy.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> @oraki know the feeling! Showed that pic to a mate, he was wondering how much all that steel was worth, 30 rifles at a couple of 1000 each....


Couple of grand wouldnt buy half of the scopes let alone the rifles!

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

Proud of all you guys who've made the effort to get there

----------


## Maca49

Napier/Taupo a bit white on the way home!

----------


## Nibblet

> Couple of grand wouldnt buy half of the scopes let alone the rifles!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Be quite a few rigs well over 10k each

----------


## oraki

> Napier/Taupo a bit white on the way home!Attachment 57338


Must be slippery. Looks like you going sideways

----------


## Maca49

> Must be slippery. Looks like you going sideways


There was a good prang guy went off the road hit a tree, passed all the emergency services heading out. Was only about 3 ks of the white stuff then sunshine again. Awesome days thanks to @BRADS for the awesome facilities and hard work and thanks to all involved in putting it on, special thanks to @199p and @Dundee for the MG parts,

----------


## 338

Awesome day! After meeting everyone today it has really made me appreciate how good our group of guys and ladies are within the forum. Sorry I couldn't stay tonight but will be back in the morning! Have a good night team


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

Must be a good day, I've only received a few abusive videos from Brads

----------


## Dundee

Bloody good day fired some rounds down the range.Hit most that i aimed at and the .22 went for a walk up the hill but sat unused.
Special thanks to @BRADS and melissa for putting this event on.

Special day for the young man we lost last year RIP Toby

Good to put names to a few more faces on this NZHS forum.

Here is a few pics and thanks @TimeRider and @gadgetman for the watties :Thumbsup:

----------


## oraki

7th pic down 
Your two most treasured possessions :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Fantastic...

----------


## 223nut

2Nd photo down, hope there no holes in the tank!

----------


## mikee

Has anyone managed to get   @Rushy to drink proper beer yet??
Well done to all those who organised the event and the participants as well

----------


## Maca49

Was a bit like that eeebees! I think @Kiwi Greg extended his mortgage to hit the 2 k gong, was good to watch though :Thumbsup:

----------


## ONYVA

[QUOTE=mikee;526637]Has anyone managed to get    @Rushy to drink proper beer yet
He has been, for years?

----------


## Maca49

Just like he's been eating proper food?

----------


## mikee

[QUOTE=ONYVA;526640]


> Has anyone managed to get    @Rushy to drink proper beer yet
> He has been, for years?


Um most of us here might disagree

----------


## kiwi39

> Just like he's been eating proper food?


Photographic evidence that he was eating proper food

----------


## Dundee

@Rushy got a bone :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

That Rushy has a heart of Gold, and by golly gosh he can cook a mean feed !!!

----------


## kawekakid

I wish I was there with you guys having time out ,but again timing is all wrong . Have a good weekend guys  I will catch up at some stage .Hopefully I can get some hunting in over xmas chasing those bloody tahr on 1 of the 2 blocks I have down there .If I get a chance im going for a black wallaby  as well

----------


## Beaker

How many changes of clothes can one man have in one day? @Rushy? 

However, that spit looks bloody great!

----------


## veitnamcam

Big night last night for some.




I heard the siren around 5 this morning and barely a minuite later brads head off down the road.
Bloody leg end that brads  

I dare say I will sleep hard tonight.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

Real life hero that fullah aye.

----------


## Maca49

> Big night last night for some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the siren around 5 this morning and barely a minuite later brads head off down the road.
> Bloody leg end that brads  
> 
> I dare say I will sleep hard tonight.
> ...


Someone should have chucked in a few 50 cal rounds! :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

I just read a few words from Julie (Toby`s Mum) on FB.
Take a bow all you guys, you got it so right.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

> I just read a few words from Julie (Toby`s Mum) on FB.
> Take a bow all you guys, you got it so right.


She spoke amazingly ... and considering we were pretty animated at that point in proceedings ... well lot's just say you could've heard a pin drop while she was speaking

----------


## mikee

> I just read a few words from Julie (Toby`s Mum) on FB.
> Take a bow all you guys, you got it so right.


" Cut and Paste " as some of us are not on "book face" and refuse to be .

From the pics it looks like "job well done" big up's to all those who had a hand in it.

----------


## Pengy

@mikee
I will leave it to the people closer to Toby`s family to fill in the details, as I wouldn't want to copy stuff to here without the authority to do so. 
There will be a big report on proceedings posted here for all, you can be sure of that

----------


## mikee

> @mikee
> I will leave it to the people closer to Toby`s family to fill in the details, as I wouldn't want to copy stuff to here without the authority to do so. 
> There will be a big report on proceedings posted here for all, you can be sure of that


Roger that and fair enough, unfortunately my keyboard was "in gear" before my brain !!

----------


## BRADS

All done guys
Clean up done
HUGE thanks to all who helped us over the weekend.
Not naming names as I'll forget someone. 
All top buggers.
See you all next year 
Cheers Dunc & Mel.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

But without the all the hard work leading up the event going on in the background, it wouldn't have happened. Even though I wasn't there it sounded like it was a resounding success and well received. 
To all the members involved in the making of this event, you give yourselves a bloody big pat on the back

----------


## Philipo

Bloody great weekend alright, there will be some tired punters today lol ( aye VC, sorry forgot to say goodbye bro ) 

Huge "big ups" to Brad & Mel for hosting the event, you guys deserve a medal for all ya hard work & thanks to everyone else that helped out or sponsored   bits'n'pieces  :Cool: 


And cheers to those that attended, Was great to catch up with mates & meeting some new ones, there's some real good buggers on this forum, Chur

----------


## kiwijames

> All done guys
> Clean up done
> HUGE thanks to all who helped us over the weekend.
> Not naming names as I'll forget someone. 
> All top buggers.
> See you all next year 
> Cheers Dunc & Mel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you @BRADS. You the man

----------


## Pengy

Were the press there, or even notified?
It can only be good for us hunters/shooters to be seen in a good light for a change.

----------


## Philipo

> Were the press there, or even notified?
> It can only be good for us hunters/shooters to be seen in a good light for a change.


That a very good point Pengy, does anyone on here know someone that works in the written media, surely we could put a couple of pics & short description together.

----------


## Shootm

> That a very good point Pengy, does anyone on here know someone that works in the written media, surely we could put a couple of pics & short description together.


The Onga Onga Daily Times?

Cracker of a weekend and most things covered on here.
But Big thanks to @BRADS & Mel.

----------


## veitnamcam

Huge thanks Brads and Mel and everyone else who did so much work to make this such a great event.
Iv had a blast and great to put some faces to names.

All good after a wee nap thanks Philipo  

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

A huge thank you to @BRADS & Mel, great weekend, lots of fun. 

 @P38 for RO duties

 @Rushy for cooking us an awesome feed last night.

 @Philipo for a highly entertaining auction in the woodshed.

Toby's urn had pride of place in the woodshed, was good to have a quiet chat and spend some time with him again...

----------


## 7mmsaum

I'm sure from all the smiles and laughter over the weekend all who participated will thank you heartily Brads

You and your wife provided an excellent venue and the care and effort you both put in created an event we will never forget.

Thank you



Fridays weather was stunning and made travel relatively effortless, 

I heard a few stories involving a "travel tax" having to be paid by those with a heavy right foot !  :Have A Nice Day: 



Initial setup on arrival was event free and some innovative setups resulted in warm dry sleep as long as you weren't sleeping in the horse float aye Gibo  :Have A Nice Day: 

After setting up Rushys target  :Have A Nice Day: 




it was time to climb the hill to probably the most scenic shooting area you could ever hope to use

A convoy of vehicles started the run up the hill



A well thought out shooting area had everyone well hearded into one mob

It was well signposted and we were quickly sorted into yes you can stay or go away now  :Have A Nice Day: 


Once yarded up P38 read us the rules in his best Range Officer voice then threatened us with grevious bodily harm if we failed to comply



He had supplied a Cannon and Mortar and we used the former to officially kick off the event

A few hundred flicks on the lighter and we were away , heck knows where the projectile went  :Have A Nice Day: 


A very well behaved and safety conscious bunch started the assault on Brads gongs and the armour plated deer in the creek, swamp, Manuka thicket and open paddock. An air temp of 14 degrees, air pressure of 28.50 inhg and a 2.5 mph breeze from our right kept all entertained and the day progressed into much scorched grass, tortured steel and good natured banter blended in with very serious ballistics conversations .



The big 50 shook the Richter scale 



As the morning wore on the gongs were taking a serious pounding



As more vehicles arrived those waiting to shoot continued to line their hardware up



A safety conscious bunch, -impressively so



At about this point Rushy snuck off to get the cooking underway


Someone had a bit of a treat in store and as long as Rushy diddnt find out that we had his spuds it was gonna be fun

Hey there's a projectile  :Have A Nice Day: 


Ram spud down with this....


After a decent lunch and a whole heap more shooting, the air temp changed to 11 degrees, air pressure to 28.95inhg and the breeze vary from 4.5 to 40 mph
It was in these testing conditions that 15-30 mins was set aside for the shooting competition to determine the evenings prizegiving

The details of which I'm sure the talented shooters can relay their experience

As the afternoon wore into evening mildly hypothermic symptoms allowed all involved to retire to the woolshed as snow fell in the main ranges to the west

We were greeted with tables loaded with roasted farm kill and tasty slices and fruit for pudding silenced the masses as we ate



In the warmth and comfort our friend Rushy spoke from the heart and allowed us to understand the reason we were there, Brads shed must have been a bit dusty as I had something in my eye a few times

Rushy in full song with Vietnamcam behind him with dust in both eyes  :Have A Nice Day: 


Rushy then introduced Tobys Mother who gave a beautiful word .

After dinner it was time to auction the beautiful .270 rifle that had been built and assembled by members of this forum



Phillippo proving to be the best tool for the job made an eloquent job of proceedings despite reservations about the calibre


All the authority in our world was contained in that small brown bottle, and this man knew how to use it



Long story short the .270 raised $13,250 for Tobys charity of choice and the evening settled into a steady hum of good bastards yarning about good barstards and the events of the day.

As darkness descended we needed a bigger area as we were now using much bigger words with gestures to match



When the group got too large for this drum we needed to flick a match into that bunch of sticks Brad had stacked up


Sunday dawned warm and clear and the shooting continued, the deer in the creek lost more plywood and the guys in the 600yrd club jumped into the 1000yrd club, wifey shot well at 540yrds


Even the 2350yrd gong felt some hurt from Kiwi Greg but that's his story to tell

Thank you to all who made the event fun, safe and memorable, I have intentionally left out much, as those precious things are all your stories to tell......

----------


## Pengy

Bloody fantastic report Andrew. Many thanks for taking the time and trouble.  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## zimmer

Wot an excellent well assembled report, and so soon after the event. I was disappointed to reach the end of it and wanted more but as 7mmsaum said "those precious things are all your stories to tell......" 
Thanks heaps from someone who had a wee association with Toby but was never going to be able to attend.

----------


## southernman

Nice report, i would like to have attended, but am back to work in the Artic, 
 Big cheer for all who have attended, and those who got this event up and running,

----------


## 223nut

Looks like a great weekend had by all, can't wait for next year when I'm GOING to be there

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

What a bloody top weekend, was awesome meeting all you blokes and I feel a little more like we are all mates now, good to put some faces to names and I think Toby was honoured in a way that would have made him bloody proud. @BRADS you're a bloody champion mate, along with all the guys that put it a sh*t tonne of work to make it all happen. Looking forward to doing it all again next year and building on what's been started.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Oh, and me and Munsey are putting our buns to good use...

----------


## Pop Shot

Not much to add that already hasn't been said already. F**king epic weekend - plain and simple! I'll get some photos sorted later tonight - got a beauty of @Philipo to upload at some point! 

Huge thanks to @BRADS and all the others that helped in one way or another. Very much appreciated!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## buzzman

awesome weekend thanks brads mean setup cheers everone

----------


## Scouser

Huge thanks to all involved, awesome safe weekend, fantastic hospitality from the hosts, all your hard work was very much appreciated......hope to see you all next year....... :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

Like most , I dont even know where to start to begin to express the gratitude that I feel towards those who made this EPIC weekend possible. 
  @BRADS and Mel ... you guys are amazing ... It wouldnt have happened without you .... It shows an incredible trust for you guys to open your farm to us to shoot .   @Rushy - for your mana and gravitas in kicking the weekend off on the right note, keep it running so ... and for your amazing cheffing skills.   @P38 ,  @BRADS  @ebf and the rest who officiated the range  .... very very safe and politely run .... amazing ... 

Toby's mum : for your amazing son, your amazing strength, and your amazing words , thank you. Toby's death was a tragedy ... we are united in our memories of him

To the members of this forum, both those who were present and, those not : You are a certain type of person, and meeting many of you face to face over the weekend , did not disappoint, rather served only to cement in my mind my opinions of you all : You're a bunch of good charlies ... easy going , happy , generous , and fun people to be around ... 

The best of my memories from this weekend ... 
- pushing my own limits and learning heaps (thanks  @ebf) 
- meeting some people I've been wanting to for ages  @gadgetman,  @Happy, @veitnamcam,  @Dundee, @MRSDUNDEE,  @seandundee,  @Rushy ,  @BRADS,  @Munsey,  @P38  @shift14,  @AndyANIMAL @Gibo
- spotting for  @TimeRider out to 595 yards !!! GO YOU  !!!! you have a big future in front of you, what an amazing young lady ... 
-  @Philipo : for your skills as an auctioneer and general all round  racconteur 

there are people I should of mentioned above that I didnt  .... everyone there was just awesome 

Amazing ... Thanks again !!!

----------


## Philipo

Also well done mate @Kiwi Greg for winning the 2k trophy, I know that will take pride of place in your office / reloading room  :Cool:

----------


## 223nut

> Also well done mate @Kiwi Greg for winning the 2k trophy, I know that will take pride of place in your office / reloading room


Jealous it's not on your mantelpiece?

----------


## Gibo

What a weekend. Good people and good fun. Some living legends keeping the memory of a fallen legend alive. Will add more later, i need a shower  :XD: 

And the ranges

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Also well done mate @Kiwi Greg for winning the 2k trophy, I know that will take pride of place in your office / reloading room


Thanks for leaving me your choice shooting bag @Philipo  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Alonzo

Fantastic weekend, great to meet a bunch of you dudes and have a chin wag. Too many names to thank, you know who you are. @BRADS and Mel, stand out, over and above, would not have happened without you two! Legends!

----------


## Dead is better

That was a pretty special event guys. Bloody well done!

----------


## R93

Did Gibo do a wee dance in a g string?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

> Thanks for leaving me your choice shooting bag @Philipo


Hahaha thought you might like that, I think I also left my spare set of muffs in ya back seat too lol, will ring ya next week as I need some 338 pills, chur

----------


## Dead is better

That's the largest shoot I've been to so far in NZ as well as a PB for me (1220m). My mate also had a ball and plans on getting into the sport, so cheers guys :Thumbsup:

----------


## NRT

To all involved that is great Brad is a legend ,young Toby would be well impressed big ups all round what a wonderful group of like minded people and a great Forum . :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Bloody fantastic turnout.  Got to meet the South Island contingent after years of wanting to and it isn't true about the four thumbs at all.  Brads you are a good prick by anyone's measure and you and your missus are fantastic hosts.  It was a pleasure and a privilege to share the weekend with you all.  When I told my family about the auction, my daughter wept at the the generosity. What we have started will develop into something bigger than all of us.  I will certainly be there next year.

----------


## jakewire

Sounds bloody fantasic folk.

----------


## Munsey

Well worth the effort from canterbury . Thanks for the generous hospitality brads & Mel , and all the rest of you lot that made this a most memorable weekend . Hope to make the pilgrimage  next year 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

wow! what a weekend.
I have had my power nap so good to go!
an outstanding weekend with unbelievably generous hosts a great bunch of people with some excellent shooting thrown in for good measure.
I was feeling a tad inadequate with my 6.5 and .22 though with some very nice kit been put to use on the range.
I betcha Toby got a smile on his dial that's for sure.
there not much more I can say as there has been a heap of praise already for whole weekend.
I'm already looking forward to next year with the trg in full song with its new barrel.
so thanks again to the people that made this weekend possible.
you know who you are!
cheers Andy 


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

Great weekend,   @Rushy , great work cooking  @P38 , great work on the range  @Alonzo , cheers for the ride, generosity and great shooting hitting the 2K gong twice in a row.   @phillipo , great work with the auctioning and general entertainment  @veitnamcam  @300_BLKout  @carpdiem  @kiwi39 and many more for the good company. 

And of course  @BRADS and his lovely boss Mel, they're absolute legends and not enough can be said to thank them enough, this never would've happened without you two.

----------


## Shootm

Only took a few pics so here they are.

----------


## Gibo

Holy fuck theres half a face in that fire

----------


## Pengy

> Holy fuck theres half a face in that fire


You don't think he would of missed it do you ?

----------


## ROKTOY

As a new member to the site, I had only read a few posts regarding the shoot. Having now just finished reading the last 6-8 pages of this thread all I can say is, WOW, what an amazing bunch of people you lot are. And Toby, you sure must have been an amazing fellow to elicit this much respect from a group such as this. 
I take my hat off to each and all for coming together like this to celebrate person in such a fitting manner.
well done to all.
and RIP Toby.

----------


## kiwi39

> As a new member to the site, I had only read a few posts regarding the shoot. Having now just finished reading the last 6-8 pages of this thread all I can say is, WOW, what an amazing bunch of people you lot are. And Toby, you sure must have been an amazing fellow to elicit this much respect from a group such as this. 
> I take my hat off to each and all for coming together like this to celebrate person in such a fitting manner.
> well done to all.
> and RIP Toby.


See YOU next year, then ay @ROKTOY ??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Absolutely amazing event and I was very privileged to be part of it. Great opportunity to put faces to names to forum handles, chat, talk shit and learn heaps. I didn't get to meet everyone so will simply have to do it again next year to sort out a few connections.

Massive thanks to the crew that put all this together.  @BRADS and mel for the set up and hosting; incredible effort.  @Rushy for the words and big cooking efforts. @phillipo; and  @Gibo and the range officers and everyone else that pitched in.

Big thanks to  @kiwi39 for coaching and spotting for  @TimeRider who owned me in the shooting department. I need to work on her diplomacy skills for next year, ie don't beat your old man by so much next time.

----------


## mikee

> Absolutely amazing event and I was very privileged to be part of it. Great opportunity to put faces to names to forum handles, chat, talk shit and learn heaps. I didn't get to meet everyone so will simply have to do it again next year to sort out a few connections.
> 
> Massive thanks to the crew that put all this together.  @BRADS and mel for the set up and hosting; incredible effort.  @Rushy for the words and big cooking efforts. @phillipo; and  @Gibo and the range officers and everyone else that pitched in.
> 
> Big thanks to  @kiwi39 for coaching and spotting for  @TimeRider who owned me in the shooting department. I need to work on her diplomacy skills for next year, ie don't beat your old man by so much next time.


Well at least you didn't get beaten by someone using your own bloody gun like Toby did to me !!

----------


## gadgetman

> Well at least you didn't get beaten by someone using your own bloody gun like Toby did to me !!


Well I did it to him with his Howa 6.5x55AI.

----------


## Salmon987

Copy that @ROKTOY, like you I am new here but blown away by how bloody awesome this little community is! Toby would certainly be proud to know how many lives he is still touching. RIP.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Jealous and extremely proud of you lot is an understatement!
Well done @BRADS  and all those involved.. A young mans life celebrated once more and some serious dough donated to charity! 
I hope to bring a few from down South next year to sling some lead, chew the fat and do my part and graffiti Toby's namesake somewhere...


Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

dossed in Kaiks, 2 hr drive to work . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

Sounds like an awesome weekend  and enjoyed by all. Kudos to those who made it happen and a very rewarding result achieved. Pity I wasn't there but other prioities took pole position.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Home stretch, thanks again to all involved for an awesome weekend

----------


## Pengy

Current NZHS membership is around 6000, and by the look and sound of things, you may end up with at least half of them on the farm next year @BRADS. @Rushy gonna need a bigger barby  :Thumbsup: 

Bring on a major sponsor or two and who knows where this could go.

----------


## sako75

Congratulations to all the organizers and crew for what appears to have been a highly successful weekend
Everyone getting there and back safe is the icing on the cake

----------


## gadgetman

> Home stretch, thanks again to all involved for an awesome weekend
> Attachment 57432


You must have pulled over for a snooze too. I pulled in for a couple of hours rest in the Hundalees when my leg went nuts. Knew it wasn't too crack hot when it wouldn't hold me up when I decided I'd better walk to stretch it out. So I had a snooze for a couple of hours on the back seat as well. Awesome event and good to meet and talk to more of Toby's family.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> What a weekend. Good people and good fun. Some living legends keeping the memory of a fallen legend alive. Will add more later, i need a shower 
> Attachment 57397
> And the ranges 
> Attachment 57398


Well done Gibo, Thomas(Norway) may be very proud of the "range sketch" and distances 

M

----------


## kiwijames

> Well done Gibo, Thomas(Norway) may be very proud of the "range sketch" and distances 
> 
> M


Next years sketch needs to be bilingual. Yards AND meters.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

I am SO VERY PROUD of you members of this forum!
I am gutted that time and work couldn't allow me to once again join you guys, tears hang in my eyes reading the posts and seen the photos, Toby was/is a very lucky "man" who knew many of you guys and make us, the other lot who didn't knew him in person, proud of everything he somehow thought us.
From my part, thank you to the hosts for facilitate the event, for the "behind the curtain" people who work and support the event, "WELL DONE"! You guys make me feel very proud to be part of this community
I will do everything to make next year event and many other events that i have opportunity organised by this great community.

Cheers to all those who post the reports and photos!

God bless you all!

Mac

----------


## Gibo

> Next years sketch needs to be bilingual. Yards AND meters.


I reckon greg gave me the wrong distances anyway :Wink:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I reckon greg gave me the wrong distances anyway



We bribed him  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mucko

> Current NZHS membership is around 6000, and by the look and sound of things, you may end up with at least half of them on the farm next year  @BRADS. @Rushy gonna need a bigger barby 
> 
> Bring on a major sponsor or two and who knows where this could go.


my company will put its hand up to sponsor whether I make something or just some funds will sort something with @BRADS

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Next years sketch needs to be bilingual. Yards AND meters.


Meters ?

----------


## P38

What a bloody awesome weekend  :Have A Nice Day: 

Highlights for me in no particular order.

Meeting a great bunch of blokes  :Thumbsup: 

Being amazed at the accuracy of all the different firearms in use.

Smashing the 300m gong with  @Marty Henry 132 year old trap door 45-70 Springfield  :Thumbsup: 

Admiring Toby's 270, well done all those that helped put this together.  :Thumbsup: 

And of course a big  :Thumbsup:  to those who dug deep into their pockets and bid on this rifle.

Sitting around the bonfire listening to everyone (myself excluded of course  :Psmiley:  ) talking shit.

Sleeping in the woolshed (brought back some bloody good childhood memories).

Being part of an awesome event in remembrance of an outstanding young man.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## gadgetman

> Meters ?


They're instruments for measuring things.

----------


## 199p

> Awesome day! After meeting everyone today it has really made me appreciate how good our group of guys and ladies are within the forum. Sorry I couldn't stay tonight but will be back in the morning! Have a good night team
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that hot date eh .....

----------


## ebf

> Meters ?


Greg, I tried google translate and still did not get a meaningful response...  :Psmiley:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Next time im definitely taking a padlock for my tent and will try not to fall asleep with my legs sticking out under the fly...

----------


## BRADS

> Next time im definitely taking a padlock for my tent and will try not to fall asleep with my legs sticking out under the fly...


Your tent pitching spot was just awesome mate.......cow cockys enough said😉

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Next time im definitely taking a padlock for my tent and will try not to fall asleep with my legs sticking out under the fly...


Maybe the driveway wasnt the best place aye  :Grin:

----------


## Sean

https://youtu.be/Z3fhOvWuEzs
Just a short video of the big guns

----------


## Philipo

> Next time im definitely taking a padlock for my tent and will try not to fall asleep with my legs sticking out under the fly...


Blahahahahahaha

----------


## Philipo

> Meters ?


Yards are the way to go, there's more of em, farken chur  :Thumbsup:

----------


## shaka

it was a great way to spend the weekend thanks to all involed and all those bullshit talks around the fire

----------


## P38

> https://youtu.be/Z3fhOvWuEzs
> Just a short video of the big guns


 @<u><a href="http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/member.php?u=5648" target="_blank">Sean</a></u>

Awesome  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Friwi

Yards is for the subjects of the empire, meters ( created by the French the year of the revolution1789) is what people in a free world are referring to!
Thanks again to Brad, Mel, Rushy and all the others who contributed to that fantastic event.
I was really pleased to put faces on the names of the forum.

----------


## kiwi39

> Yards are the way to go, there's more of em, farken chur


How many yards tall are you @Philipo ??

----------


## Dead is better

> https://youtu.be/Z3fhOvWuEzs
> Just a short video of the big guns


Those MB's were packing a wallop eh. If you look closely you can see one shooter's hoody fill with the next guys muzzle blast (1:24) 
You even caught me at 0:48!

----------


## Shootm

> How many yards tall are you @Philipo ??


Now you're getting confused with yards and inches.

----------


## Gibo

> it was a great way to spend the weekend thanks to all involed and all those bullshit talks around the fire


Shit you might be the only one i didnt meet? And maybe 338?

----------


## Philipo

> How many yards tall are you @Philipo ??


One & a bit blahahaha fym

----------


## Philipo

> Now you're getting confused with yards and inches.


Hahahaha now that's narsty

----------


## Gibo

One and two feet  :Wink:  oh plus the fuck all bit

----------


## Maca49

You can drink yards, just not the same drinking a metre! :O O:

----------


## Pengy

> One & a bit blahahaha fym


That is at least one more than  Dundee

----------


## kiwi39

> One & a bit blahahaha fym


Bet you were pleased when @Dundee left early leaving you in the clear with the tryline open for the Ongaongas Tallest Dwarf contest

----------


## shaka

> Shit you might be the only one i didnt meet? And maybe 338?


i was talking with you on saturday night

----------


## Gibo

> i was talking with you on saturday night


Ha ha ha shit! And that was the soberist night  :XD:

----------


## Pop Shot

Bullshit @Gibo - you were only drinking water eh.

----------


## Mooseman

Have to say it was a great weekend, meeting forum members and taking in the atmosphere. Many thanks to the  Hosts @BRADS and Mel wouldn't happen without their generosity. Top marks to all the cooks and people involved in running the event. It was incredible to see the auction for Toby's 270 and the price it fetched, truly amazing. It seems this event will only get bigger.

----------


## 300_BLK

Massive thanks to @BRADS and the team that put this together.

Warm fuzzies to know that there are such a good group of lads and ladies on here willing to do the mahi for a great cause.

Bring on next year!

Nice meeting you folk @Savage1 , @Gibo , @199p, @Rushy, @Philipo.

Well done setting up Toby's .270 @Kiwi Greg, never seen something with so little recoil.

Big ups to @Alonzo for donating the scope.

----------


## 199p

One epic weekend even for a non shooter.

Was great to meet so many new forum members, nothing like putting faces to names and to catch up with a great bunch of people.

Top work to Brads, Mel, Gibbo, P38, Savage 1, 7mm saum and everyone else who had a hand in setting up and running the event.
Special note of rushy doing the cooking Top work mat.

I spend many hours on spotting scopes calling shots and helping many shooters get on the gongs,
this proved very hard at time trying to spot shots and calling windage in testing conditions. 

this one handed typing sucks so I will add some pictures 








Was hoping to get a few more but this was my view a lot of the time


Would like to take this time to thank everyone who came along and made the event what it was

----------


## Gibo

Side by side towing a hilux bwahhaha

----------


## BRADS

> Side by side towing a hilux bwahhaha


The pilot was badly hung over......

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> The pilot was badly hung over......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Must have been to think he could keep his brakes on  :Wink:

----------


## GWH

It was certainly a bloody good weekend on all fronts. Finally met a whole bunch of fellas ive wanted to meet for a fair while. Good times just hanging out with good mates and new mates. Getting to shoot further than i have before, and seeing plenty of others with more skills/experience than me in action with their cool big toys. I even got to have a burn on a 338 Norma mag on the 1,340 gong, and Greg's 50 cal too. Awesome stuff!

The whole weekend was so well organised and it run perfectly, the hosts @BRADS and his wife Mel were truly fantastic and really made us all feel welcome on their property. From what i saw everyone was very safe and well behaved during the day and night ;-)

I could not think of a better, more fitting tribute and memorial to our mate Toby, he surely would have loved it! And I bet he'd be pissing himself that a .270 could have possibly raised so much money.

Thanks so much to everyone who helped dream-up, plan, organise and run the event - It was a credit to you all. For those of you that missed it, make sure you make it happen next year, too good to miss twice!

I didnt get much video of the weekend, but did manage to capture a shot on the 1,075 yard gong that i was proud of (my new PB).

https://youtu.be/A-D90hAC9lE

----------


## Carpe Diem

> Side by side towing a hilux bwahhaha


Must have been the townie tires eh!  :ORLY:   :Wtfsmilie: 

I bet a certain driver was "happy" a blue ford ranger wasn't already parked at the top of the hill at that stage !

----------


## Gibo

Nice shot  :Thumbsup:

----------


## VTR

Cheers for an AWESOME weekend team. Very well run, and executed on all counts.the hosts @BRADS and his wife Mel were just fantastic! And all the good friends / new people met. Look forward to future events just like it!

----------


## TimeRider

First off, thanks everybody who worked behind the scenes  :Thumbsup: 

Second, thanks Mel and Brads for allowing so many new people onto your property  its lovely! 

Third, everyone who pitched in with the food. Saturday morning I had bacon on toast  mmm, delicious  :Yum: 

Fourth, everyone. All the ROs. Everyone being safe at the range. @kiwi39 for helping me hit targets as far away as 585 yards! @Philipo  for the hat.           
Should I mention dad for getting us there? 
I very much enjoyed hearing some different accents, and meeting others. Sorry for being so quiet, Im hideously shy and awkward. While teachers at my High school wished everyone else would talk less, I was the complete opposite! Argh!  :XD: 

I doubt Ive done justice to this post, I wasnt sure what to write, but at least its something. And sorry, no pictures  never took any.

----------


## Happy

> Must have been the townie tires eh!  
> 
> I bet a certain driver was "happy" a blue ford ranger wasn't already parked at the top of the hill at that stage !


Thing is I wasn't driving... I was resting in passenger seat  The approach was too slow ha ha    :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Thing is I wasn't driving... I was resting in passenger seat  The approach was too slow ha ha


I would like to hear Terry's defense

----------


## BRADS

Shit lads ya all better come back next year and practice the deer has some interest aiming points.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I know I put a hole in the right hand swamp dwellers chest  :Grin:

----------


## MSL

Chest/ass

----------


## veitnamcam

I thought the plate position was interesting .

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I got rather frustrated neck shooting the shit out of one of them as I thought a shoulder shot wasn't much of a challenge, and not getting a ringing sound back, was about to throw my rifle down the bank

----------


## gadgetman

> I got rather frustrated neck shooting the shit out of one of them as I thought a shoulder shot wasn't much of a challenge, and not getting a ringing sound back, was about to throw my rifle down the bank


That is understandable. It is a 270 variant.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

GM, you got owned, by a girl, with a 243....

I think you should sit out the 270 bashing maybe?

----------


## Gibo

> GM, you got owned, by a girl, with a 243....
> 
> I think you should sit out the 270 bashing maybe?


He cant help it mate, he bash's Waikato and has never had a drink  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## oraki

> GM, you got owned, by a girl, with a 243....
> 
> I think you should sit out the 270 bashing maybe?


I'm guessing TR has GM in exactly the same place my daughter has me. 
A while ago she asked for something. No, no,no, ok then. Wife walked in and everyone was laughing. She asked why daughter was looking around her little finger. She replied, I'm just looking at dad

----------


## kiwi39

> Thing is I wasn't driving... I was resting in passenger seat  The approach was too slow ha ha


You can't beat carrying energy into the bottom of a slope but - like insurance- if you need it, and haven't got it , you're fucked.

----------


## gadgetman

> GM, you got owned, by a girl, with a 243....
> 
> I think you should sit out the 270 bashing maybe?


Where's the fun in that?

----------


## gadgetman

> You can't beat carrying energy into the bottom of a slope but - like insurance- if you need it, and haven't got it , you're fucked.


Some good tread is usually helpful too.

Who was it at the bottom grinding the top off the gears in the FJ as I chugged past?

----------


## kiwi39

> Who was it at the bottom grinding the top off the gears in the FJ as I chugged past?


Not me in my Hilux !!

----------


## Gibo

> Not me in my Hilux !!


Sounds like Bevan  :Grin:  Only FJ there I think, at least it wasn't a gay yellow colour  :Psmiley:

----------


## GWH

> Some good tread is usually helpful too.
> 
> Who was it at the bottom grinding the top off the gears in the FJ as I chugged past?


You're not wrong, my 20 yr old prado just idled up the slippery bits no fuss at all with its new mud terrains

----------


## gadgetman

> He cant help it mate, he bash's Waikato and has never had a drink


I used to be able to drink. Guys I was drinking with always called me a piker for not drinking because there were no outward signs that I was, ... well other than the big pile of empties I pointed them to. And it was beer I used to drink, not Waikato. Unfortunately massive doses of nasty painkillers killed my gut rather than pain.

Damned I wish I could still drink beer.

----------


## gadgetman

> Sounds like Bevan  Only FJ there I think, at least it wasn't a gay yellow colour


That sound is way worse than the sound of a dentists drill to me.

----------


## Nibblet

> Sounds like Bevan  Only FJ there I think, at least it wasn't a gay yellow colour


Like this super gay F-Gay I found in Laguna Beach

----------


## gadgetman

> GM, you got owned, by a girl, with a 243....
> 
> I think you should sit out the 270 bashing maybe?


I have a perfectly good excuse to be beaten by a girl with a 243 anyway, .... I can't shoot for shit!  :Fighting:

----------


## Philipo

> Like this super gay F-Gay I found in Laguna Beach
> Attachment 57702


The yanks love those things lol

----------


## Nibblet

> The yanks love those things lol


Yeah there's a few around but that's the first and only convertible one I've seen. As a new level of gay to it

----------


## Maca49

Don't tell happy FFS

----------


## kiwi39

> Don't tell happy FFS


Coz he'll want one ? Or coz it'll give him something to be "happy" about  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Coz he can't help himself :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Coz he can't help himself


And he will cut the lid off of his.

----------


## gadgetman

> And he will cut the lid off of his.


Bit are you really adding anything if you're removing bits?

----------


## Happy

> Sounds like Bevan  Only FJ there I think, at least it wasn't a gay yellow colour


Ow the burn again !

----------


## shift14

Belated thanks to  @BRADS and Mel for the hospitality.

The weekend helped me put faces to a few names, all GC's. 

Awesome time, awesome memories.

B

----------


## shift14

> Who was it at the bottom grinding the top off the gears in the FJ as I chugged past?


Me, but once I found L4, I was sweet.

B

----------


## gadgetman

> Me, but once I found L4, I was sweet.
> 
> B


By the sounds that were emanating from your transfer box it is now friction drive.

----------


## Gibo

What's the dates for next year @BRADS?  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> What's the dates for next year @BRADS?


What ever you decide mate. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

1st Jan

----------


## oraki

Suits me. Rostered days off. Start back on 2 Jan

----------


## Gibo

14-15 October again, keep it close?

----------


## 223nut

> What's the dates for next year @BRADS?


I already asked for permission if it's the same weekend I'm already sorted!

----------


## Gibo

> I already asked for permission if it's the same weekend I'm already sorted!


We better move it then  :Psmiley:

----------


## 223nut

> We better move it then


Wanker  :Omg:

----------


## gadgetman

> 14-15 October again, keep it close?


So around the 7th October I can start organising stuff.

----------


## Gibo

> So around the 7th October I can start organising stuff.


Yeah, reload on the 12th and zero on the 13th  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Yeah, reload on the 12th and zero on the 13th


Well I did introduce the scope to the rifle and then do two load developments within about 10 days of the last one.  :Wink: 

Figure I'm mostly sorted already.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@BRADS has been giving me shit about liking dumb calibers, so im gonna build an airplane entirely from old 270's and fly it up there next year

----------


## MSL

> @BRADS has been giving me shit about liking dumb calibers, so im gonna build an airplane entirely from old 270's and fly it up there next year


Shame we won't be seeing you there next year mate

----------


## BRADS

> Shame we won't be seeing you there next year mate


Gold mate😁

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

> Yeah, reload on the 12th and zero on the 13th


miss on the 14th  :Wink:

----------


## septic

> @BRADS has been giving me shit about liking dumb calibers, so im gonna build an airplane entirely from old 270's and fly it up there next year


I was doing really well with my 270 at that shoot. Was smashing the 580? yard target reguarly. Couldnt really give the 770yard target a good go as all the other shooters without a 270 kept missing the plate and shooting off the chains holding it up.

----------


## gadgetman

> miss on the 14th


I can miss on any day I want thank you very much.

----------


## MSL

> I was doing really well with my 270 at that shoot. Was smashing the 580? yard target reguarly. Couldnt really give the 770yard target a good go as all the other shooters without a 270 kept missing the plate and shooting off the chains holding it up.


Two shooters put in a concerted effort to drop that 770

----------


## septic

> Two shooters put in a concerted effort to drop that 770


Bastards! Couldnt even see the 1000, and had no chance in that wind. Before the day 400 was my confirmed repeatable range. Felt quite good about smashing the 580. Hit the 770 once before the non 270 shooters messed it up. @BRADS really need another go at that range to find my next PB

----------


## BRADS

> Bastards! Couldnt even see the 1000, and had no chance in that wind. Before the day 400 was my confirmed repeatable range. Felt quite good about smashing the 580. Hit the 770 once before the non 270 shooters messed it up. @BRADS really need another go at that range to find my next PB


Anyone who came to the Toby shoot is more than welcome back anytime before the next event.
Flick us a pm.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------

